# Time for a new truck! 3/4 ton options



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 18, 2017)

It is getting close to time to start looking for another truck and I am contemplating getting a 3/4 ton. Below is a list of what I do with the truck. 

- Pull a skid steer maybe 2-3 times a year. Total weight of machine and trailer around 11,000LBS

- Pull a tractor with implements twice a year. Weight around 7,000LBS

- Looking at getting a camper. Probably be in the 7,000LBS range.

- Will be my daily driver.

With my above needs I have realized I probably need to go ahead and get a 3/4 ton truck. Now I know some people will say you could get away with one of the ECOboost F-150's or they pull a skidsteer with a 1/2 ton no problem. While I know this may be the case there is no sense in putting myself or anyone else pulling with an under powered truck.

The question that comes to mind is Gas vs Diesel. I have been looking at the Ram 2500 with the 6.4 hemi, it appears to be the better of the 3/4 ton gas trucks. Does anyone have any comments on this truck? I know a diesel is the better towing option but I don't think I am towing enough heavy loads to justify the added purchase and maintenance cost of it. I am open to other recommendations on trucks as I want to hear what you have that has worked for you.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 18, 2017)

I owned a 3/4 ton gas Chevy .
Less than 2 years later I finally traded for a diesel dodge

I like being able to get out and run even with the camper behind me.

Gas is fine.  But if you have pockets enough to stand it, you will not be disappointed in diesel


Gas trucks will not like hills if you camp in the mountains.  They will shift around a lot.  They will get 7 mpg while loaded.

Nothing wrong with gas.  But for me, I'm not going back


----------



## WayneB (Jan 18, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> I owned a 3/4 ton gas Chevy .
> Less than 2 years later I finally traded for a diesel dodge
> 
> I like being able to get out and run even with the camper behind me.
> ...


7 MPG is a stretch in hill country, I averaged 5 MPG in CO pulling my camper.

Wish I had gone diesel...


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 18, 2017)

Resale on a diesel will more than offset the initial cost.  Plus a diesel will get better gas-diesel mileage


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 18, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> Resale on a diesel will more than offset the initial cost.  Plus a diesel will get better gas-diesel mileage



And last longer


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Not knockin a diesel but I had one as a daily driver and maint is why I no longer have one. 16 quarts of oil.. Two batteries.. Higher fuel. It adds up quick. Plus..if they break. Have fun


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 18, 2017)

Not to knock the diesel either, but if you don't tow every day, or use it to make a living towing, it's really hard to overcome the initial cost, fuel, oil, and maintenance cost over the course of the ownership, unless you keep it a really long time. Usually, after about 5-6 years, I'm ready for another one. 

 I went with the Chevy 2500 HD with a 6.0 gas. I find it has plenty of power for towing, and the fuel mileage averages 14-17 mpg, with every day driving, when I'm not towing.  The fuel economy suffers a bit when towing heavy, but I don't tow heavy trailers every day.  As far as towing light loads, like my atv trailer, you don't even know it's back there, and it really doesn't hurt the fuel mileage enough to notice.

For me, I'd go with the gas engine, because it's much easier, and cheaper to maintain. If you decide to go the diesel route, I'm sure it will more than suit your needs though.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 19, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Not knockin a diesel but I had one as a daily driver and maint is why I no longer have one. 16 quarts of oil.. Two batteries.. Higher fuel. It adds up quick. Plus..if they break. Have fun



My Chevy diesel only holds 10 quarts. I change the oil every 10k and the fuel filter every 5k.

16 quarts seems like a lot, you must have had a Ford. I guess the extra oil is to account for the amount it will burn and leak out between oil changes...


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 19, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> 16 quarts seems like a lot, you must have had a Ford. I guess the extra oil is to account for the amount it will burn and leak out between oil changes...



LOL.  That was funny 



GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Now I know some people will say you could get away with one of the ECOboost F-150's or they pull a skidsteer with a 1/2 ton no problem. While I know this may be the case there is no sense in putting myself or anyone else pulling with an under powered truck.



I'm not a huge F150 fan, however, the EcoBoost "max tow package" or whatever it is called, will tow around 13.5k lbs.  and they seem to perform much better than many of their v8 counterparts towing.  There are several youtube videos showing them in independent tow tests.



GAbuckhunter88 said:


> The question that comes to mind is Gas vs Diesel. I have been looking at the Ram 2500 with the 6.4 hemi, it appears to be the better of the 3/4 ton gas trucks. Does anyone have any comments on this truck? I know a diesel is the better towing option but I don't think I am towing enough heavy loads to justify the added purchase and maintenance cost of it. I am open to other recommendations on trucks as I want to hear what you have that has worked for you.



I thought the 6.4 hemi would be a great gas tow beast, however, I watched the FastLaneTruck videos, and it was the slowest out of the bunch up the hill towing max weight.

seen here:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP0Laptyr4k

The most powerful GAS motor was the slowest.  They blame the transmission ratio spacing.  If you go to about 5 minutes into the video, you can see it going under 30mph up the hill towing and would not go faster.

Personally if you went with RAM, I would go for the diesel.  These folks seem to have the best prices in the nation: http://www.dennisdillonchryslerjeepdodge.com/

Here is the RAM Diesel towing about the same weight, up the same hill..............way different.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMhAM4dBgnQ


----------



## oops1 (Jan 19, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> My Chevy diesel only holds 10 quarts. I change the oil every 10k and the fuel filter every 5k.
> 
> 16 quarts seems like a lot, you must have had a Ford. I guess the extra oil is to account for the amount it will burn and leak out between oil changes...



Very hurtful


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Very hurtful



Truth


Mine holds 3 gallons.  Cummins. But it's only $13 a gallon and I can run 10k miles easy.  I have sent it off for analysis, so I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 19, 2017)

Ford holds more oil cause its got more power.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 19, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Very hurtful



So it was a Ford, was it a 6.0 too?



T.P. said:


> Ford holds more oil cause its got more power.



That's silly


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a 2011 Ford F-250 Super Duty, 4 X 4 crew cab, 6.2 liter GAS Engine with 4.30 gears. I use it to pull an occasional equipment trailer (5000 lbs) and a my travel trailer (36 foot, 9500 lbs loaded)
And I am very happy with the way it pulls.
13.5 MPG empty
7.5 MPG pulling the travel trailer


----------



## oops1 (Jan 20, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> So it was a Ford, was it a 6.0 too?
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly



7.3.. The real deal.. Pickle


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 20, 2017)

oops1 said:


> 7.3.. The real deal.. Pickle



No doubt, the best motor Ford ever offered. You shoulda hunged on to thatn.


----------



## chevypro1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I would stick with gas. Not knocking a diesel, but I see them EVERYDAY. Up keep is more expensive. The newer ones with DEF systems give lots of problems on GM's. When it goes out of warranty, it turns into a BOAT(break out another thousand$$$)! Just my opinion.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 22, 2017)

If i towed heavy every day or even once a month I could see going diesel however I'm only talking about towing heavy a few times a year. The rest of the time when I'm towing its light loads. Plus being my daily driver and I drive a good bit for work. . 

Running the numbers I just can't seem to make the cost work out for the diesel. Big factors are I have a gas card so fuel economy is taken out of the mix. Also I know repairs are substantially more expensive so i had to carry a higher maintenance cost when comparing numbers. 

I drove the Ram with the 6.4 on Friday and didn't like it I drove a chevy with the 6.0 yesterday and liked it. Found a Ford I'm going to go drive tomorrow and see how I like it.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 22, 2017)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> If i towed heavy every day or even once a month I could see going diesel however I'm only talking about towing heavy a few times a year. The rest of the time when I'm towing its light loads. Plus being my daily driver and I drive a good bit for work. .
> 
> Running the numbers I just can't seem to make the cost work out for the diesel. Big factors are I have a gas card so fuel economy is taken out of the mix. Also I know repairs are substantially more expensive so i had to carry a higher maintenance cost when comparing numbers.
> 
> I drove the Ram with the 6.4 on Friday and didn't like it I drove a chevy with the 6.0 yesterday and liked it. Found a Ford I'm going to go drive tomorrow and see how I like it.



Sounds like you came to the same decision I did, for about the same reasons.

When I bought my super duty in 2011, I had every intention of buying a diesel. But when I factored in the larger up front cost, higher fuel cost and higher maintenance cost I just did not make sense for me based upon my needs.
I actually built an EXCEL spreadsheet and factored in every thing and then looked at the cost for 150,000 miles.
The gas motor won for me.

I pull an equipment trailer occasionally and my travel trailer 12 - 15 times a year.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 22, 2017)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> If i towed heavy every day or even once a month I could see going diesel however I'm only talking about towing heavy a few times a year. The rest of the time when I'm towing its light loads. Plus being my daily driver and I drive a good bit for work. .
> 
> Running the numbers I just can't seem to make the cost work out for the diesel. Big factors are I have a gas card so fuel economy is taken out of the mix. Also I know repairs are substantially more expensive so i had to carry a higher maintenance cost when comparing numbers.
> 
> I drove the Ram with the 6.4 on Friday and didn't like it I drove a chevy with the 6.0 yesterday and liked it. Found a Ford I'm going to go drive tomorrow and see how I like it.



The Chevy 8.1 over the 6.0

Gets a little bit worse mileage empty.  But you don't care with that card right.....

Way better pulling power.  I have driven both with big loads.  They are apples to chocolate covered brownies


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 22, 2017)

Get the GM 2500 HD with the 6.0 and don't look back! It's probably the best HD gas engine on the market today. It's built to last, and designed for low maintenance for fleet units. 

I really like mine!


----------



## EuroTech (Jan 27, 2017)

2500 HD Duramax 6.6 diesel is the way to go IMHO!
Love mine with 195,000 and no problems! Towed everything you can think of in the fourteen years I  have owned it .


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 28, 2017)

For you "diesel is higher maintenance crowd" I respectfully disagree. I've had both and towed pretty extensively with both. Yes, the diesel is more up front. However, I assure you that you will recoup the cost in the end whenever that may be. In equal trucks the diesel will get generally much better mpg loaded or unloaded than its gas counterparts. The diesel goes longer on oil changes also. The newer diesels are stretching out to 15k on OCI. Fuel filters can be pricey but are changed once a year at most for Joe Blow truck owner. I change my own fuel filters and purchase them on Amazon for $90 once a year. And DEF is a non issue really. I've had my 15 Ram with the 6.7 Cummins for 16 months now and have added roughly 10 gallons of DEF at a whopping cost of $28 dollars total. Wally World sells it for $7.98 for 2.5 gallon jugs. Bottom line is both engines have their place and one must decide what's best for them in terms of intended use and financial comfort. But the argument of maintenance cost is a wash IMO all things considered. The one area I'd give the gas the nod is in major repairs when the vehicle is out of warranty. The diesel can sure get expensive when it comes to turbos, injectors, fuel systems etc. But man what pulling beasts they are! And reliability has come a long ways in today's diesels with all the big three offerings. I pull a 34ft fifth wheel at 11,500lbs about 15 plus times a year, 24ft deck over GN with tractor slightly less at roughly 9000lbs a few times, and my Cummins truly does it without effort and steadily returns 11-13mpg (speed and weather depending) every time. Unloaded its 17-18.5mpg mixed, and 20-22 interstate. My F-250 I had with the 6.2 gas and 3:73 gears also pulled the same loads and did it ok, but power and fuel economy was abysmal. It was a fine and very reliable truck. But problem was I had a diesel before it and switched to gas for a while for many of the same reasons listed in this post by others. And fact of the matter is I just couldn't adjust and was having torque withdrawals. As someone else stated, once you own and use a diesel for any length of time, anything else is tough to swallow! There is a very good reason the diesel is more up front.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> For you "diesel is higher maintenance crowd" I respectfully disagree. I've had both and towed pretty extensively with both. Yes, the diesel is more up front. However, I assure you that you will recoup the cost in the end whenever that may be. In equal trucks the diesel will get generally much better mpg loaded or unloaded than its gas counterparts. The diesel goes longer on oil changes also. The newer diesels are stretching out to 15k on OCI. Fuel filters can be pricey but are changed once a year at most for Joe Blow truck owner. I change my own fuel filters and purchase them on Amazon for $90 once a year. And DEF is a non issue really. I've had my 15 Ram with the 6.7 Cummins for 16 months now and have added roughly 10 gallons of DEF at a whopping cost of $28 dollars total. Wally World sells it for $7.98 for 2.5 gallon jugs. Bottom line is both engines have their place and one must decide what's best for them in terms of intended use and financial comfort. But the argument of maintenance cost is a wash IMO all things considered. The one area I'd give the gas the nod is in major repairs when the vehicle is out of warranty. The diesel can sure get expensive when it comes to turbos, injectors, fuel systems etc. But man what pulling beasts they are! And reliability has come a long ways in today's diesels with all the big three offerings. I pull a 34ft fifth wheel at 11,500lbs about 15 plus times a year, 24ft deck over GN with tractor slightly less at roughly 9000lbs a few times, and my Cummins truly does it without effort and steadily returns 11-13mpg (speed and weather depending) every time. Unloaded its 17-18.5mpg mixed, and 20-22 interstate. My F-250 I had with the 6.2 gas and 3:73 gears also pulled the same loads and did it ok, but power and fuel economy was abysmal. It was a fine and very reliable truck. But problem was I had a diesel before it and switched to gas for a while for many of the same reasons listed in this post by others. And fact of the matter is I just couldn't adjust and was having torque withdrawals. As someone else stated, once you own and use a diesel for any length of time, anything else is tough to swallow! There is a very good reason the diesel is more up front.



Not just is diesel more up front,but you get it back at resale. 

These extra cost for the motor on day one is mostly returned on the last day when you sell it off.


----------



## thumper523 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Sierra 2500 HD*



lonewolf247 said:


> Get the GM 2500 HD with the 6.0 and don't look back! It's probably the best HD gas engine on the market today. It's built to last, and designed for low maintenance for fleet units.
> 
> I really like mine!



I've got a 2012 Sierra 2500 HD 6.0 gas, I've had both gas and diesel. My current 2012 has 295,000 and it still runs great. My rear end is starting to whine a little and it's a flex fuel model too. Gas, E 85, cost $1.67 up here in Chattanooga. Still rides good and comfortable on long trips.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 30, 2017)

thumper523 said:


> I've got a 2012 Sierra 2500 HD 6.0 gas, I've had both gas and diesel. My current 2012 has 295,000 and it still runs great. My rear end is starting to whine a little and it's a flex fuel model too. Gas, E 85, cost $1.67 up here in Chattanooga. Still rides good and comfortable on long trips.



The 6.0 is probably the best gas engine GM has ever made, and IMO the best HD gas engine, on the market today. I've even seen a couple reports of them going 1 million miles.  Their 1/2 ton engines are good too, and the 6.2L even is rated as more horsepower, but they are made with aluminum blocks, reduce down to 4 cylinders on the hwy, which is all good for fuel economy, but more things that can go wrong. 

The 6.0 is a cast iron block, designed to run at low rpms, and built strong and for the long haul, to last. It holds 6 quarts of oil, as the half ton, takes 8.5 quarts. It's designed for fleet use and low maintenance. 

I'm not knocking diesel engines at all, they are great, for what they are best designed to do. They are built to work hard on a daily basis, and when it comes to towing heavy loads, the torque they put out, can't be matched with the gas engines, at least not with any level of economy. 

However, not everyone tows daily, and runs up and down the interstate making a living, towing across the US. In the OP case, it sounds like he tows occasionally, and with upper moderate loads, at times. Enough, where I would recommend a 3/4 ton truck, over a half ton, but for a daily driver, I recommend a gas engine, when you only tow occasionally.

In my case, a tow a tractor, with heavy duty bush hog or disk, 3-4 times a year, other moderate loads of pipe, scrap iron, wood, etc. Other than that, I tow a fourwheeler trailer several times during the year.  However, 90-95% of the time, I'm towing nothing, or nothing heavy at least.  

I just think for me, 3/4 ton gas, is all I'll ever own.


----------

